# Foxy!



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

It's been over a week since I put anything in the fur shed so I was happy to see this guy looking at me in the headlights!




















I had 5 sets on this farm for over 2 weeks with no k9 action. I pulled the traps and left the chain stakes in the ground before this snow showed up. I then started trapping another farm where I am getting fur but no k9's yet. I decided to drive by the original farm and found tons of Yote tracks trammpling the areas where my traps used to be. I put the traps back Monday and had a red this morning. Now the set is smelling extremely foxy so I expect some visits from their bigger cousins.:evil:


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Good Job! Thats a nice looking red.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow,with all the yote traffic you described its amazing he was still around when you got there. Good omen perhaps!


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey nice job! Was that one of your sets in the pictures from your other thread?
Matt


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

doogie mac said:


> Wow,with all the yote traffic you described its amazing he was still around when you got there. Good omen perhaps!


 
That is what I was thinking. I have had fox killed in traps before by coyotes. I caught two coyotes in this same spot last year. The foxy smell should bring em in.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

muskrat said:


> Hey nice job! Was that one of your sets in the pictures from your other thread?
> Matt


Its not from the winter trapping post but I do have a picture of the set when I originally made it in mid November.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice! Gotta love those winter reds! OT


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Pretty red!


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

congrats!


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice looking fox!!!


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

in the pic with no snow it looks like you make a packed looking spot in the dirt on the trap pan. is that what you do for fox for a stepping preferance? How do you pack it without setting off the trap?or is the pic playing games on my eyes?


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice lookin red ya got there, good job!


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice Red Fox. Congrats
Is that bracelet he is sporting a 550?


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

varminthunter said:


> in the pic with no snow it looks like you make a packed looking spot in the dirt on the trap pan. is that what you do for fox for a stepping preferance? How do you pack it without setting off the trap?or is the pic playing games on my eyes?


I don't pack the pan but I do firm up the ground around the pan with my hands. The color difference is just the difference inthe native dirt and the waxed dirt I added over the trap. It is blended better than it looks in the picture. I do make the low spot where the pan is hoping the critter picks that as the spot to set his foot down.




U.P. trappermark said:


> Very nice Red Fox. Congrats
> Is that bracelet he is sporting a 550?


Yes, that's an MB-550 on his wrist.


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, that's an MB-550 on his wrist.[/QUOTE]

They sure are some sweet traps, I have 2 doz. 550s now and I think im gonna order another doz. for next year.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Way to GO Mark!

Beautiful Red Fox! It is interesting that it looks like it may be missing the white tip on the end of its tail, which is a little unusual.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

The white tip really seems to vary in my trapping area. Sometimes it's very white and sometimes it not there at all.


----------

